# Thrush! NOT AGAIN!!!



## EmmaLou (Dec 17, 2008)

Of all the side effects and complications of diabetes the one thing that annoys me the most is thrush. Everytime i get rid of it it comes back after a week. Been treated about 6 times now using different types of medication but it still comes back. Have others had this problem and what did they do to clear it up. I know its related to high blood sugars but mine i feel are pretty much under control and by hba1c was 5.2. What a pain in bottom lol!


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Dec 17, 2008)

AFAIK it's not something you can get rid of permanently


----------



## Emmal31 (Dec 17, 2008)

I had it just before I was diagnosed and shortly afterwards so i can sympathise with you. I just used some canesten cream that i brought from boots, I did get a prescription from the doctor but it didn't sort the problem out. With the canesten it stopped me scratching instantly, hope this helps you!


----------



## vince13 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm with you on this one - I hate finding I've got thrush again as it makes me feel dirty (and itchy, and smelly - oh yuk).  I buy myself the "one tablet" stuff from the chemists which gets rid of it - until the next time.  Does having diabetes always mean thrush from time to time then ? Faith (AKA Vince 13)


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

I got it continuosly when I didn't have good control. i thought it was usually asscociated with high blood sugars but you have excellent control. 

Has the GP cofnirmed it is actually thrush by taking a swab? Just wondering if it could be another infection?


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah ive been checked a number of times now had everything checked and everytime its just thrush. Its just annoying and inconvienient but i suppose its something i might have to get used to unfortunately! Thx for your replies x


----------



## AlanJardine (Dec 17, 2008)

I have constant thrush. It's probably because I have a low renal threshold. Even when my blood sugars are fine, I still have high levels of sugar in my urine.

I've tried all the creams but it doesn't help. The only thing I can do is try to keep it under control by washing 2-3 times a day. (Probably easier for a man to do).

When it's really bad though its extremely painful as it leads to tearing of the foreskin. Not nice.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 18, 2008)

I find the canestan helps me, althoguh there are a few things I also do. 

Avoid yeast products (like bread, fruit buns and beer)
wear cotton underwear if you can
wear a skirt instead of trousers (better in summer)
if you can leave tights off (again better in summer)
avoid sugar where possible (which is what we are supposed to do any way)
avoid using anything scented in that area (baby soap or simple soap work well)

Sometimes it pays to talk to the practice nurse at your GPs surgery, or even the local pharmacist for advice.


----------



## diagonall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi, From what I understand you have to keep the treatmeant going even after the symptoms have gone if using the cream.
If you have a partner make sure they are treated at the same time because all the partner will do is reinfect you.
Have you also tried using probiotics? They will restore the  good bacteria. Some peopl ehave had great success with using live yogurt as a soother.(Good bacteria)


----------



## elaine (Dec 18, 2008)

i agree with the yoghurt thing. just a tub of natural yoghurt is cooling , and afterwards, wash using a feminine hygiene wash which is ph neutral. i know this sounds weird, but try rubbing a tomato on. i know! but it worked for me, and i tried it cos it heals sunburn. so raw skin gets rehydrated and soothed and tomatoes are cheap. cut the tomato in half and rub the open half against the sore skin. just an idea. hope u feel better soon.


----------



## lynn (Dec 18, 2008)

EmmaLou said:


> Of all the side effects and complications of diabetes the one thing that annoys me the most is thrush. Everytime i get rid of it it comes back after a week. Been treated about 6 times now using different types of medication but it still comes back. Have others had this problem and what did they do to clear it up. I know its related to high blood sugars but mine i feel are pretty much under control and by hba1c was 5.2. What a pain in bottom lol!


Hi EmmaLou,
   Oh tell me about thrush i had it week in week out and i hated it so much that was b4 i had been diagnosed with T2 but i don't know if its different in T1,s but as soon as i got my BG under strict control i was fine that was 7 years ago and touch wood i can't remember when i last suffered with it, but i suppose you know that if you have sex with ya partner you can keep passing it on to each other, you both have to get treatment which i found as some of the others have mentioned the one off tablet and canerstan cream soon got rid of it. Good luck sweetie hope you get it sorted, i'm sure you will!
         best wishes & kind regards lynn x


----------



## xbethanyx (Dec 18, 2008)

aw i hate getting it!! sooooo annoying!! of course whenever i do get it i think my partner suspects i've been cheating! lol. i always use the canesten duo. take the tablet then keep using the cream (for a week i think?). always give your partner a tablet too no matter if he has symptons or not. i never use to give him a tablet so as soon as we had sex again i got thrush back!! its just one of the down sides to diabetes i'm afraid!!


----------



## skitzzzz (Dec 18, 2008)

glad its not only me i to get thrush all the time the only thing that helps my itch is Eurax Cream i get from  boots , it works, doesnt cure the thrush but kills the itch so i can heal its my wonder cream and a little goes a long way hope that helps


----------



## sugarfreerach (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah i never had a problem before i was married with thrush at all.  as soon as i was married (and therefore started having sex) thrush was a massive problem- as a newly wed christian you understand ;0)   none of the creams worked and it made the itching worse if anything.  Dr gave me an oral pill which worked straight away and suggested i wash after sex each time.  i do and now i dont get it as often or as intense.  i still itch a tiny bit (even if not had sex) but its copeable now.  My sugars are really good now as well so im not sure sugars are a factor.  hope any of this helps.  the washing seriously helps me


----------



## jax (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, I love getting thrush!

ha!


----------



## Debbie (Dec 20, 2008)

I can fully sympathise with you. I went through a stage of having constant thrush for about 7 months. I find the canesten oral tablet is the only thing that gets rid of it. I have it on repeat prescription now!


----------



## spikey (Dec 25, 2008)

skitzzzz said:


> glad its not only me i to get thrush all the time the only thing that helps my itch is Eurax Cream i get from  boots , it works, doesnt cure the thrush but kills the itch so i can heal its my wonder cream and a little goes a long way hope that helps


From the EURAX instructions..........

Not to be used in


    * Infections of the skin with viruses (eg Herpes simplex, chickenpox), fungi (eg thrush, ringworm, athlete's foot) or bacteria (eg impetigo)


----------



## skitzzzz (Dec 25, 2008)

hi spikey 
well this is the only cream that kills the itch its worth it just for that as nothing else works also been using it for over 2 years  on and off no problems so far so as for the instructions as being not to be used yes well works on my skin problems also ill stay with what works thanks


----------



## spikey (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi skitzzzz,

it may be worth contacting the manufacturer to find out why they don't
think it should be used
Perhaps you are simply exacerbating the problem


----------



## mike (Dec 26, 2008)

*mike*

I am male but we get this problem as well, 20 years as IDD.
after many years you learn to handle this problem and many others.
the cause is a fungus (essential= you need it) that lives in all NINE warm wet openings and it is kept in check by a bacteria (that is also essential)
anything that interferes with this balance results in thrush
and the problem is internal, so external treatments like cream (or yoghout = bacteria) will not work
so treat the problem in order of probability
if your sugar is too high,= do better
if there is sugar in your urine,= do better (more important for the female)
if you take an antibiotic expect thrush (you are killing the bacteria that is keeping it in check)
if its a really powerful antibiotic expect thrush everywhere( anus,vagina(penis), eyes, nose, mouth, ears  (thats nine)
and dont forget reintroduction.
a large amount of the male eject is sugar    (use a condom)
he will carry the spores (his own and from you) (use a condom)
The treatment is called NYSTATIN tablets
I always order them with any antibiotic
your doctor will not have prescribed them before so expect a fight.
your chemist will not stock them so expect a wait
I always keep a stock ahead

Mike (Edited by Margaret)


----------



## katie (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so glad someone else started this thread, because I was too embarrassed!


----------



## EmmaLou (Dec 28, 2008)

why be embarassed? its a problem that happens to most people in their lives anyway it just happens to us lot more


----------



## katie (Jan 30, 2009)

If it doesnt work (which i know is quite likely) do you think I should tell him what I think it is and what I need?  I know doctors hate this because ive done it before hehe. HELP


----------



## Caroline (Jan 30, 2009)

My docotor hates to be told by me what I need, but we as patients often know what is best for us.

I think you may need to be persistent.

Are you working? Would your occupational healt providers help or perhaps you have a welfare officer or an employee assistance package whose advisors can hel?


----------



## diagonall (Jan 30, 2009)

katie said:


> If it doesnt work (which i know is quite likely) do you think I should tell him what I think it is and what I need?  I know doctors hate this because ive done it before hehe. HELP



Katie, if it doesn't work then you need to tell him.
If you don't he will assume that the thrush has cleared up.


----------



## janine19 (Jan 30, 2009)

Prior to diagnosis I had thrush constantly for months. I saw a new GP at my practice who gave me a treatment which she said was not the norm but still allowed!
I had to take the oral tablet and 2 days later the internal cream. I had to repeat this process every 2 wk for 6 wk. I couldnt believe it, It worked!! Although quite expensive cos I didnt get free presiptions back then!
It might be worth discussing it a bit further with your GP cos I know how annoying thrush can be. Im 25 and diagnosed over a month ago but have been suffering with severe thrush since I was 15. My GP now asks me what I want to treat it with! 

Good luck.x


----------



## lo123 (Jan 30, 2009)

can i ask what are ye're symptoms of thrush??


----------



## katie (Jan 30, 2009)

umm, the usual symptoms 

Yeah I will go back again WHEN the stuff he has given me doesn't work.  I did tell him that ive tried all of the things you can buy over the counter 

I may print out something from the internet aswell to back me up - it seems that some people have had to give up eating bread and other carby foods (eeek).


----------



## mikep1979 (Jan 31, 2009)

i only ever had it when i was poor with my control and found that i had to make sure i washed very frequently. i also found that canasten didnt really work but the natural yoghurt did.


----------



## AmandaB (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad others have found Caneston doesn't work, or even makes it worse. I thought I was the odd one out when the the qualified health "professional" told me Caneston can't make thrush worse! (Heck what did he know!).

I eventually found out that the Candida that causes thrush is always somewhere in our gut and it's when it gets out of balance INSIDE that we get the trouble on the outside so to effectively treat it you have to get rid of it in bothe places, that's probably why the cream doesn't always work.

Anyway, being a sufferer on and off for over 30 years I have now found something that works for me:
Flucanazole capsule (the big ones, 150g) plus Ecostatin Pessaries - for three nights.
So far this has worked even for my worst bouts.

I've also had a tip that taking Acidophylus helps prevent it (it's a prebiotic you get in those prebiotic drinks but I avoid them cos they seem to be full of carbs, but you can get it in tablet form from a health food shop). I haven't needed to try this yet so don't know the effect. (Tip from GUM clinic where GP suggested I went 'cos they're used to thrush problems)

Also (I will finish soon, honest), last time I was in a relationship and kept getting it a suggestion was to take Flucanazole 50g once a day for six months. Having been celebate for some time now (Ahh poor me!!!) I haven't had the need totry this one either. (Tip from GP)

And the best tip I can give is make sure you keep a stock of whatever you use in the cupboard so you can start treating it a.s.a.p. before it really takes hold, Grrr!


I've finished now - honest!

All the best


----------



## odd-sock (Jan 31, 2009)

I had thrush before I was diagnosed and it was agnony!!! I found the oral tablet worked for me but the cream made the itching worse but, this may sound strange, sudocreme (yes the nappy rash cream) really worked on the itch.

Didn't really work for me but a friend of mine swears by natural yogurt on a tampon.


----------



## diabetes123 (Feb 2, 2009)

is thrush when you might need to wash at least 2 times a day but with no itching etc???


----------



## angel30eyes (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sudacream*

I swear by sudacream for thrush, it works instantly too


----------



## bev (Feb 2, 2009)

odd-sock said:


> Didn't really work for me but a friend of mine swears by natural yogurt on a tampon.



Didnt she have a spoon?             (sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## katie (Feb 2, 2009)

diabetes123 said:


> is thrush when you might need to wash at least 2 times a day but with no itching etc???



Coppied straight from t'internet:

Itching and burning

These are the most common symptoms of thrush and often the most distressing. Burning and itching can be so intense it is difficult to resist scratching, but scratching will only make the problem worse.

Soreness, swelling and pain

Thrush irritates the delicate tissue of the vagina and genital area, making it sore, swollen and red. As a result, it may be painful to urinate (urine will sting the inflamed tissue). It may also be painful to have sex. In some cases, anything that touches or rubs the area, including sitting and walking, can be painful.

Discharge

Discharge caused by thrush is usually (but not always) white and thicker than a woman?s regular discharge. The ?typical? discharge linked to thrush is yoghurt-like in appearance and smells strongly of yeast. Some women, however, have a watery or mild-smelling discharge. The amount can also vary from a little to a lot.


----------

